# BRUSSELS | the good, the bad and the ugly



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

I needed to be in Brussels two weeks ago for work. I had a lot of free time on my hand while I was there so I made a long walk. I left all tourist area's behind and made a big circle around the actual city center. One time I entered the city center but only on the west side wich is virtually unknown territory for everyone. My pictures aren't going to be good, I'm not a photographer.

I took pictures of everything I thought was interesting during my walk, be it beautifull or ugly. I walked without a planned route, I didn't turn around when things got rundown or persons started to gave me bad looks.

So here it is, Brussels. Where you can walk from posh aera's into poor rundown districts by crossing a street.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

1









2
Walkway underneath North-Station tracks where I left the train









3
Main hall in North-Station










I didn't take pictures up close of the office buildings around North-Station as I didn't find them interesting. But behind the glass and steel you can find this quite square:
4









5









6









7









8









9









10


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

I was waiting for this!
Very promising so far.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Promising and interesting, this kind of views on Brussels. Keep them coming, Joshsam, great thread and pics! :cheers:


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

We are walking towards the Brussels-Charlerloi industrial channel. This area is a post-industrial area where there is a lot of regeneration but also still ugly and rundown parts. It will probably get a lot better in the next 5 years or so.

11.









12.









13.









14.









15.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

16.









17.









Every Belgian knows a place like this somewhere in their city:
18.









19.









20.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

We continue our ways to the Charlerloi-Brussels shipping canal.

21.
A new residential tower called Up-Site









22.









23.









24.
old wearhouses near the canal









25.
restored tour&taxis


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Street art on the walls of a warehouse

26.









27.
Up-Site









28.
Industrial past is still present. The area will undergo renovation soon.









29.









30.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Greet updats Joshsam! I like your style.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Brussels :cheers:


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

This side of Brussels can look a bit gloomy on grey days. 
But you captured it nicely!


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks guys!

It was a very gloomy and grey day. The city didn't had much color. Later on that day it started to drizzle.... It was relatively warm though, 22-23°C. By the time I had to leave around 4PM the sun was shining. The first 100 pictures are all taken in the morning between 8.30 and 11AM wich also might explain the lack of activity in some area's.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

31.









32.
Big Citroën garage. Pics of the front will follow.









33.
Old wearhouses









34.









35.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

We are entering the west side of the city center. There are no touristic parts here and some area's look rough.
36.









37.
The front of the Citroën garage










38.









39.









40. Looks like a utilites building of 1934


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

joshsam said:


> We are entering the east side of the city center.


_West_ side, I suppose?


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^Haha west side! sorry  corrected it.


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Very nice pictures. Brussels is one of my favorite cities in the Benelux, and a real metropolis. The contrast between old and new and beautifull and ugliness fascinates me.


----------



## Helmet222 (Sep 14, 2009)

Lovely pictures.
I hope you have more pictures of the west side of this amazing city. Especially places like Molenbeek and Anderlecht.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

sky-eye said:


> Very nice pictures. Brussels is one of my favorite cities in the Benelux, and a real metropolis. The contrast between old and new and beautifull and ugliness fascinates me.


I also find this fasinating!


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Helmet222 said:


> Lovely pictures.
> I hope you have more pictures of the west side of this amazing city. Especially places like Molenbeek and Anderlecht.


I didn't really venture into Molenbeek and Anderlecht. I know Benonie has pictures in his tread dedicated to these communities, maybe he can direct you to the correct pages if you'd like to see those area's


----------

